# Forum More Stuff The Library  Simplified Cable Ratings

## THE LIBRARIAN

The link was kindly provided by *chrisp*  OLC4283-Handbook-Generic-2010-a48e7c6f-cff5-466a-bb36-60cc65ec42f0.pdf

----------

